# Cobalt Blue Welding Lenses for melting Platinum



## rusty (Jul 15, 2011)

I read somewhere that it is recommended to use lenses of cobalt blue while melting platinum, To what advantage would the blue lenses have over regular green welding or brazing goggles.

Found this old pair of cobalt blue glasses out at the farm, I'm guessing a shade 10.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Oz (Jul 15, 2011)

Harold will likely have some knowledge on that given his background, I do not.

I do not melt platinum often as it is easier to sell as a salt or sponge. What I can tell you is that when I have melted platinum, just as it goes to its liquid phase the brilliance near doubles in my experience.


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 15, 2011)

rusty

With my little experience melting Pt and Pt/Ir.
Nothing less then Arc welding goggles will fit for the job, or you are risking retina damage to your eyes.

I guess, different torches will produce different spectrum and brightness. I'm melting with Oxy/Propane and it is a bit brighter then arc welding.
I'm also prefer using a mask rather then goggles, to protect my face from the extreme heat and light radiated (sun burns), even at 2ft away...


----------



## rusty (Jul 15, 2011)

Oz said:


> Harold will likely have some knowledge on that given his background, I do not.
> 
> I do not melt platinum often as it is easier to sell as a salt or sponge. What I can tell you is that when I have melted platinum, just as it goes to its liquid phase the brilliance near doubles in my experience.



Both Hoke and Ammen make comments on using Cobalt Blue lenses for melting platinum. I have also found several references on the Internet pertaining to the use of cobalt blue lenses.

http://www.doris-safety.com/manufacturer/43726/43726.html

http://www.auralens.net/e_gwtechnical.cfm


Regards
Rsuty


----------



## dtectr (Jul 15, 2011)

You know you've been in the sun TOO long when you see this thread's topic which says *"Cobalt Blue Wedding Dresses"!* :lol: 
I thought someone was getting married  
I think I need to get a drink & cool off a little ... :shock:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 15, 2011)

dtectr said:


> You know you've been in the sun TOO long when you see this thread's topic which says *"Cobalt Blue Wedding Dresses"!* :lol:
> I thought someone was getting married
> I think I need to get a drink & cool off a little ... :shock:



I think the damage has already been done and can't be reversed....


----------



## dtectr (Jul 15, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> dtectr said:
> 
> 
> > You know you've been in the sun TOO long when you see this thread's topic which says *"Cobalt Blue Wedding Dresses"!* :lol:
> ...


  probably true :lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think those are any where near dark enough; they do not look like my shade 10s.



Try melting Ir by hand, there's a treat!


----------



## rusty (Jul 17, 2011)

Lou said:


> I don't think those are any where near dark enough; they do not look like my shade 10s.
> 
> 
> 
> Try melting Ir by hand, there's a treat!



Thanks Lou for getting this thread back on track, can you advise where one could purchase a pair of cobalt blue glasses in a shade 10.

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 17, 2011)

rusty

I own these goggles- "WG25" in the first link above.
They are rated shade 10 (that's what written on the box) and there is no way in hell i could use them to melt PGM's, believe me i tried...
Arc mask/goggles shade 14 is the wise choice for your eyes, whether it's cobalt blue or cassius purple :mrgreen:


----------



## Lou (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.phillips-safety.com/store/index.php?cPath=41_69&osCsid=ein7jr7fbt0guc83s9sk2ghdp5

Shade 8 is about as high as they go.

Shade 12 is preferred for casting.


Lou


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a pair up to 10 from Contenti;

http://www.contenti.com/products/safety-equipment/220-805.html

I think I got mine from Grainger, ones that I can wear over my glasses.

Jim


----------

